# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Poecilia reticulata var.

## CK Yeo

One of the scientific names that I can remember without having to check the internet for spelling.  :Grin: 

Anyway, got attracted to the mesmerizing colours of the guppy while at the LFS. For the price that I paid, I think it was quite worth it. After so long, it is still an aquarium staple with many more colours to choose from now. Any guppy keepers here?

Can anyone help me technically what is the below variety called?


ck
p.s. *gasp* I just realized that AQ don't have a guppy/endler subforum. God forbid!  :Shocked:  So where do all the guppy folks go then???

----------


## valice

Beautiful!  :Shocked:

----------


## benny

You want to head up that new guppy/live bearer section? Otherwise go to sgguppy.com or www.arofanatics.com's guppy section. By the way, the name is correct. But the variant may be subject to debate. Therefore, I just leave it the way you have named it. 

Anyway, good lighting, but picture seems a tad soft. Using high speed flash to 'blacken' the background?

Cheers,

----------


## trident

ck,
very beautifully shot  :Knockout:

----------


## juggler

CK: Nice shot.  :Well done: 

My kids suppose to be in charge of their low-tech guppy tank. But end up with me maintaining it. And they breed rather fast too.

----------


## CK Yeo

Thanks guys.

Benny, I will rather take it that there are no guppy fanatics in AQ.  :Grin:  Yes, the pic is not the best, I am still working on it provided the fish don't die on me first. The tail is OOF. Even then, you can see the gonopodium quite clearly.
I cheated on the background. It is touched up via photoshop. 

Koahfong, I know they will breed like rabbits, that's why I only bought the males. 

ck

----------


## CK Yeo

I vaguely remember guppies to be weak, die easily and super fastidious when I was younger. It kept me off them for all these years. These ones changed my impression completely. I half expected they will die when I bought them that day. But so far, they seem to be quite easy to maintain and I have not done anything special for their water yet.

...anyway, another fish with more orange colour in a kodak moment.


The reddish tail didn't come out that well for this one.


ck

----------


## DazzleDiscus

CK Yeo- great job on the photos! I havn't seen really good pics of guppies like these in a long time! ...do you think you can take a pic of a golden snakeskin variety? They are my favorite.

I am currently selectively breeding the golden snakeskin variety as no one around here stocks yellow snakeskins...  :Smile:  I looked for a male for over four months, and about the time I almost gave up on them I found an acceptable male. I've had the females for about 6months now. I know they have the gene because their one of their first fry was a yellow snakeskin male. I recieved the females by a friend who had them with other varieties so the babies are a little weird... not too bad though. Now I'm just waiting for the recent three drops to grow up...  :Very Happy:  exciting! (even if they are just guppies!)

----------


## DazzleDiscus

:Laughing:  the fish looks like it's singing!

----------


## CK Yeo

Thanks for the complement. 
Good to know there are some guppy enthusiast on AQ.

I haven't seen many yellow snakeskins around, but I haven't been looking around much either. 
The guppies shown are the run-off-the-mill variety that cost about SGD$1 each. It is amazing how nice they look under the right conditions isn't it?



ck

----------


## benny

I can't remember which one is snakeskin, should be the first one. But I think you can still get them locally here although they are not the flavor of the month lately.





Cheers,

----------


## DazzleDiscus

:Grin:  guppies have always been at the top of my favorite fish list. The golden snakeskins used to be very popular about six years ago. Unfortuately at that time I wasn't interested in that variety... by the time I was interested, they were gone. 

Yeah they do look alot better when kept in the best conditions... so do betta splendens... 

The snakeskins I'm breeding are somewhat of a mix of those two pictures. Their bodies are see-through. The second fish's pattern on the tail resembles my snakeskins' tails. However, the pattern on the first fish (below the dorsal fin) looks like theirs in the fact that it is tight, but without the missing band of color. The pattern on their bodies is an irredesent cream/yellow with a slight tint of blue, and it goes to the head. Their dorsal fins have the same cream/yellow color to them, with a bit of snakeskin pattern. 

They do have a small light pink line that starts behind the head and connects to the rest of the pattern... I'm attemping to breed it out of them without changing much else.
They don't have any black or red markings (except for the pink line). I'm waiting to see what the current batch will look like. All my attempts at capturing them on film/digital have proved to be... blurry... :Razz:  I've been searching the web for pictures of similar guppies but most of them seem to be just as blurry and frustrating as mine.

----------


## DazzleDiscus

:Very Happy:  I dug around in my computer files for a picture of a golden snakeskin... found one! It doesn't exactly look like mine though... close enough! (it's currently my avatar)

----------


## drakeho

there is alot of people still playing the lace guppy . the second pic of fellow bro who posted is a metal lace . I have alot of guppies at home too !
Cheers !

----------


## DazzleDiscus

that maybe true where you live, but around here, the pastels and mosaics are very popular. to me they are ugly. They have no set pattern just a bunch of mixed messy color. Every once in a while you'll see a batch of reds or bright yellows pop up, but not nearly so often as the others. I've never seen a lace guppy in a pet shop, I've only seen them in photos.

The second pic that CK Yeo posted is a metal lace? Or are you referring to someone else?

----------


## drakeho

i am talking about benny pictures . if you want nice strains you can get from oversea . They will ship to you . May i check where are you from ?

----------


## DazzleDiscus

eh... I'm not to enthralled about giving out my exact location unless I have a really good reason for doing so. I live in the eastern coast of North America.

----------


## SCOPE

Nice photos.....even common fishes under good photographer look so impressive....swee swee

----------


## hwchoy

Benny, actually the "var." is not necessary since you don't have a varietal label for it. and when you do, both the label and "var." need not be italicised.

----------


## benny

I have the label for it. But didn't put it as I wasn't sure. As for the italicised portion, it's the font. I've subsequently dropped the font from my list for scientific names. Thanks for looking at it.

Cheers,

----------

